# Mans best friend.



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Well today was a very sad day for me and my family.My loyal friend of 11years was put down.He was my third labrador retreiver and his name was Duke,and man did it rip my heart out.When i got my first lab,smokey an old timer told me, kid youll have many dogs in your life but one will always stand out.Well we loved all three and they were like family. Iwill miss him greatly and i also remember an outdoor writer said, A labrador retreiver is a perpetual 3 year old and will please you till the day they die, how true.Well i will have his memories forever,and will never foeget him..


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Man I always hate reading these posts. Sorry for your loss of Duke. A dogs life on earth is way too short. Many of us know what you are going through.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

snagless-1 said:


> Well today was a very sad day for me and my family.My loyal friend of 11years was put down.He was my third labrador retreiver and his name was Duke,and man did it rip my heart out.When i got my first lab,smokey an old timer told me, kid youll have many dogs in your life but one will always stand out.Well we loved all three and they were like family. Iwill miss him greatly and i also remember an outdoor writer said, A labrador retreiver is a perpetual 3 year old and will please you till the day they die, how true.Well i will have his memories forever,and will never foeget him..


My sympathy to you and your family. That has to be one of the hardest things to do. Labs are the best IMO. It's too bad their lives are so short compared to ours.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

sorry to hear of the loss of your best friend. it is bitter sweet for me too. lost mine and cannot commit to another to have him leave my side again. i think 4 is enough.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Dogs unfortuatly dont live long enough and wives live forever..



bobk said:


> Man I always hate reading these posts. Sorry for your loss of Duke. A dogs life on earth is way too short. Many of us know what you are going through.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Sorry for your loss snagless. Always a tough pill to swallow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Snagless - 1

Sorry you had to put Duke down, tough thing to do. 
My wife and I love all dogs - but our last three had been Labs also, great dogs, 15 1/2, 12, and 14 yrs old when we made "the decision" for them. Heart breaking at the time, but realized it was for the best.
Snagless -1, you and your family will always have good memories. 
RIP Duke!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Shaun69007 said:


> Dogs unfortuatly dont live long enough and wives live forever..


Reminds me of something I read in a sporting essay. It went something like, "I know men who will get misty over the memory of a good dog who's been gone over 20 years, yet who can't clearly recall the name of their first wife!"

Many condolences snagless! We've all been through it, yet no matter how many times we've been through it, it never gets any easier.


----------

